# Looking for builder/renovator for Amalfi apartment in Nov/Dec



## tommo076 (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi all. We're looking for a builder who can carry out extensive renovation works on our apartment in Amalfi.
It's not a big apartment, but needs alot of work (floors, bathroom, loft conversion etc) 
If anyone has had a great experience with someone, pls recommend! 
It would be possible for builder/team to live in the apartment while the renovation is going on (if that's required....) 
We're getting some quotes from teams that are waaaay out of our league. Anyway, drop us a line with any tips or leads... looking for affordable, high end finish!
All help much appreciated, thanks guys. 
PS - If anyone has some good recommendations on building supplies, and/or home supplies/furnishings shops or malls in Campania that would be appreciated as well


----------

